# Any codes for form completion?



## cmtl (Jan 4, 2010)

Do any codes exist for form completion for a patient?  Our two most frequent requests are disability and "History & Physical" or pre-operative clearance. My biggest problem is for the H & P requests.  We won't complete one if we haven't seen the patient more than 30 days from the surgical date.  Are there any specific coding/billing secrets out there?   We have just been billing our standard form completion charge but if there is a more accurate way to bill I would be interested.  Thank you!


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 4, 2010)

99080


----------



## renakirk (Jan 4, 2010)

We usually only bill out form completion if it is NOT part of a service we are already billing, for example - pt comes in for sports physical with a form, form is included in the physical; pre-op H+P, school physicals same way.  If a pt comes in after the fact with papers to be completed, we bill the 99080.  When I came here they have it set up so it is billed in 15 minute increments so the costs reflect the volume of work it requires the provider to complete it.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 4, 2010)

99080 will be bundled with an E&M.  as a freestanding code it is billable with 1 unit, it is not a timed code and cannot be billed in timed increments.


----------



## cmtl (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks so much for the help!!!!


----------

